
The Absolute Worst Way to Read Typed Array Data With JavaScriptCore - Donzo
http://phoboslab.org/log/2015/11/the-absolute-worst-way-to-read-typed-array-data-with-javascriptcore
======
Donzo
In related news, Ejecta 2.0 is now out too, an open source project which lets
you bring JavaScript applications to Apple TV as well as iOS.

[http://impactjs.com/blog/2015/12/ejecta-2-0](http://impactjs.com/blog/2015/12/ejecta-2-0)

